# Ni~Ne & Te~Ti



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

I have almost equal preferences for Ni, Ne and as well as Te, Ti. 

After a lot of thought on this I had to think that I mostly exhibit INTP. Although when with others, I exhibit, INTJ. 

But what I cannot understand is how can I exhibit both in equal preferences. I am posting a Screen shot of a test. * I am substantiating the Ti,Te, Ne, Ni usage by stating that "I have analyzed and the results shown are mostly true." *


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Those tests are usually unreliable.


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

Not to discredit what you have concluded or anything, but a high preference for _both _thinking functions is really unusual and, in my opinion, not very likely. There is a good reason why functions have opposite pairs: Having a preference for both intuitive functions with no sensing to balance it out would make you very unstable; likewise for thinking functions. 

I would look into the sensing and feeling functions to figure out which intuitive and thinking functions you use the most, as a stronger preference for Fi over Fe would automatically mean you have Te instead of Ti. 

I know some people on the Internet have decided that they use Ni and Si equally--or Te and Fe, it doesn't really matter--but I find that hard to swallow. Your mind needs checks and balances just as everything else in the world does.

How deeply have you researched the cognitive functions?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Goaty said:


> Not to discredit what you have concluded or anything, but a high preference for _both _thinking functions is really unusual and, in my opinion, not very likely. There is a good reason why functions have opposite pairs: Having a preference for both intuitive functions with no sensing to balance it out would make you very unstable; likewise for thinking functions.
> 
> I would look into the sensing and feeling functions to figure out which intuitive and thinking functions you use the most, as a stronger preference for Fi over Fe would automatically mean you have Te instead of Ti.
> 
> ...


I knew someone who claimed to be an INTP, but their Ti was very low (2nd from the bottom I think). they also understand social rituals. talking to them what I saw clearly was Ti, Ne, and Fe. they also claimed to be an I, but for some reason I always thought E. also, the Ne was the top process, followed by Ni, with Ti and Fe at the bottom.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2010)

Goaty said:


> Not to discredit what you have concluded or anything, but a high preference for _both _thinking functions is really unusual and, in my opinion, not very likely.


It's impossible.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

users of one preference can learn to use the other really well. Te user can learn to use Ti well, same with Nx users, etc. at least this is true for INTJs learning to use Ti and Ne well.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

If you use Te, then Ti is one of your shadow functions. You're never going to master your shadow functions. You cannot be a type as well as its shadow type at the same time no matter how awesome that sounds sadly it is just not possible.

You should read more about cognitive functions here and relate this info to your behavior in real life:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
MBTI characteristics & 16 Personality Types
Function Attitude
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/28997-explaining-ti-fi-types.html


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Goaty said:


> Not to discredit what you have concluded or anything, but a high preference for _both _thinking functions is really unusual and, in my opinion, not very likely.


I don't actually think it's even possible. I just think it's possible to mimic single functions with functions working together.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Its kinda annoying how everyones just like "Nope. Wrong! Impossible!" without actually helping him. Your all giving him links to understand but I doubt he did not read about. He came to the forum to get people to explain not to just give him random links.

And mastering shadow functions is impossible? Is it possible jung was wrong? Come on people examine the possibilties. The rules of MBIT are not written in stone.

He's not asking "Is this right" he is asking "How is this possible?".


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Calm down, Nears. I didn't actually think I was helping the OP anyway, I was just giving my two-cents on something someone had posted.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Nears said:


> Its kinda annoying how everyones just like "Nope. Wrong! Impossible!" without actually helping him. Your all giving him links to understand but I doubt he did not read about. He came to the forum to get people to explain not to just give him random links.


Several posters in this thread have already explained to him that these tests can be inaccurate and that he needs to read about cognitive functions and introspect. To understand why results are like that one needs to understand the MBTI basics first, which are explained in those "random links". Nobody can do this part for him. This is what is so great about MBTI - people find something they don't understand, which leads them to read and think about their own behaviors and perceptions, and end result is self-discovery.



Nears said:


> And mastering shadow functions is impossible? Is it possible jung was wrong? Come on people examine the possibilties. The rules of MBIT are not written in stone.


Jung thought that your could change your type during your life time. Yes it is possible he was wrong. Even Einstein who is commonly referred to as the smartest man who have lived in past century, or even ever, has been wrong and there is extensive compilation of his wrongful statements posted in his biographies. 

You have to remember that your personality, your values and perceptions, your strengths and weaknesses, are supported by this biochemical machine called your brain. Altering your perceptions and value systems and your strengths would actually require rewiring some neurons and changing the biochemistry of your mind, developing underdeveloped regions and vice versa. This cannot be flipped around simply at will, or easily altered, from which follows that yes there is something very solid and concrete supporting MBTI which measures certain parameters of your personality. But true, it is not a stone, it's rather soft and squishy.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

vel said:


> Several posters in this thread have already explained to him that these tests can be inaccurate and that he needs to read about cognitive functions and introspect. To understand why results are like that one needs to understand the MBTI basics first, which are explained in those "random links". Nobody can do this part for him. This is what is so great about MBTI - people find something they don't understand, which leads them to read and think about their own behaviors and perceptions, and end result is self-discovery.
> 
> 
> Jung thought that your could change your type during your life time. Yes it is possible he was wrong. Even Einstein who is commonly referred to as the smartest man who have lived in past century, or even ever, has been wrong and there is extensive compilation of his wrongful statements posted in his biographies.
> ...


1. I doubt somewhere without with about 600 post does not understand basic knowledge of MBTI. Your not helping your pointing out the obvious. I've seen him discuss MBTI. He's no "noob". 

2. What response are you expecting from that. Other then an "I agree"?

Sorry I'm on a mobile device. Cannot seperate post or type i too much detail.


----------



## sensorium (Oct 20, 2010)

Think said:


> I have almost equal preferences for Ni, Ne and as well as Te, Ti.
> 
> After a lot of thought on this I had to think that I mostly exhibit INTP. Although when with others, I exhibit, INTJ.
> 
> But what I cannot understand is how can I exhibit both in equal preferences. I am posting a Screen shot of a test. * I am substantiating the Ti,Te, Ne, Ni usage by stating that "I have analyzed and the results shown are mostly true." *


Are you or have you ever been neurotic?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

There are plenty of us with near equal portions of Te/Ti and Ni/Ne. I'm another one. Without thinking too much about it, I can count at least 4 others off the top of my head. While we may not be the ultimate human beings, from what I can see, most of us are fairly sane and of above-average intelligence.

Bet that test categorised you as INTJ. You've got pretty high Fi.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

First of all I would like to tell is that, I have analyzed myself very well. Even before I was introduced to MBTI. I was uncertain why I was behaving in a certain pattern when everybody else was very different. This probing led me to MBTI.

I have been taking many tests not for the fun of taking it. Although INTJ did fit my profile (all the tests I had taken did say the same, INTJ). There still were some things which did not sum up. Especially my thinking preferences. 




TheWaffle said:


> Those tests are usually unreliable.


Agreed. That's why this is there in my question.



Think said:


> * I am substantiating the Ti,Te, Ne, Ni usage by stating that "I have analyzed and the results shown are mostly true." *





Goaty said:


> Not to discredit what you have concluded or anything, but a high preference for _both _thinking functions is really unusual and, in my opinion, not very likely. There is a good reason why functions have opposite pairs: Having a preference for both intuitive functions with no sensing to balance it out would make you very unstable; likewise for thinking functions.
> 
> I would look into the sensing and feeling functions to figure out which intuitive and thinking functions you use the most, as a stronger preference for Fi over Fe would automatically mean you have Te instead of Ti.
> 
> ...


I agree with the fact that using Te, Ti at the same preference level is very unusual. But I am not unstable (I am speaking objectively). 

About Fe, I do not know how else to put it. I may not have developed it to a very great extent. But I can take control of it (this sounds bizarre, to me too).

I have done a very through analysis about my cognitive functions.




vel said:


> If you use Te, then Ti is one of your shadow functions. You're never going to master your shadow functions. You cannot be a type as well as its shadow type at the same time no matter how awesome that sounds sadly it is just not possible.
> 
> You should read more about cognitive functions here and relate this info to your behavior in real life:
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
> ...



Although I think I have a good understanding of the functions, I will be going through the links.



Nears said:


> Its kinda annoying how everyones just like "Nope. Wrong! Impossible!" without actually helping him. Your all giving him links to understand but I doubt he did not read about. He came to the forum to get people to explain not to just give him random links.
> 
> And mastering shadow functions is impossible? Is it possible jung was wrong? Come on people examine the possibilties. The rules of MBIT are not written in stone.
> 
> He's not asking "Is this right" he is asking "How is this possible?".


Thank you.



sensorium said:


> Are you or have you ever been neurotic?


I have been insecure, may be depressed at some point but not to the extent of of being neurotic. No.




Duo said:


> There are plenty of us with near equal portions of Te/Ti and Ni/Ne. I'm another one. Without thinking too much about it, I can count at least 4 others off the top of my head. While we may not be the ultimate human beings, from what I can see, most of us are fairly sane and of above-average intelligence.
> 
> Bet that test categorised you as INTJ. You've got pretty high Fi.


This is interesting. The test categorized me as INTP.

Here is a link to the whole of the test's result(it's an image, not linking it as image on purpose, its a big image).

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6818/keys2cognitioncognitive.png


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Think said:


> This is interesting. The test categorized me as INTP.
> 
> Here is a link to the whole of the test's result(it's an image, not linking it as image on purpose, its a big image).
> 
> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6818/keys2cognitioncognitive.png


You shouldn't look at what the test categorizes you as. Test results are designed only to point you approximately in the right direction. Key word is "approximately". These tests are inaccurate for they assume that you will answer the questions to correspond to be exactly how you are in comparison to other people. And how many people know exactly how they are and how they behave in comparison to others? Instead of relying on taking many tests, you should rely on what your behaviors and perceptions categorize you as.

INTJs and INTPs by the way do not have a single function in common. 
INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se
There is a big difference between having Ni as dominant function in your thinking and having Ti as dominant function. If you have analyzed yourself and know how functions work, you should be able to tell which is your dominant function.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I know about the functional preferences of both the types. And how they differ and function. And again, I do understand that these tests are not accurate and how these tests function!.

I am not asking anybody to draw any conclusions from the test results. Its just the whole test result which I hadn't posted earlier.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Think said:


> ^ I know about the functional preferences of both the types. And how they differ and function. And again, I do understand that these tests are not accurate and how these tests function!.
> 
> I am not asking anybody to draw any conclusions from the test results. Its just the whole test result which I hadn't posted earlier.


Ok, I am just confused whenever I see people posting and spending time analyzing test results and referencing them, when they already know that these tests are inaccurate. This just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Think said:


> I have almost equal preferences for Ni, Ne and as well as Te, Ti.
> 
> After a lot of thought on this I had to think that I mostly exhibit INTP. Although when with others, I exhibit, INTJ.
> 
> But what I cannot understand is how can I exhibit both in equal preferences. I am posting a Screen shot of a test. ** I am substantiating the Ti,Te, Ne, Ni usage by stating that "I have analyzed and the results shown are mostly true." * *


Above is my first post/question. 


*Duo* (


Duo said:


> Bet that test categorised you as INTJ. You've got pretty high Fi.


 )
had suggested that the test had categorized me as INTJ. But the test had categorized as INTP. That's why the whole of the test results was posted.


* Please read the posts before posting anything.*


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

You have supported your statement by evidence that you have yourself admitted is inaccurate i.e. you posted a screenshot of your test result. Instead what you should do is explain how exactly you use both Ti and Te, Ni and Ne by giving several detailed examples from your real life and then tying them into MBTI literature about the functions. You claim to have done this analysis yet you have not shown anything beyond your test results which is not acceptable evidence.


----------

